# Willem Van Spronsen's music



## Spazz (Jul 18, 2019)

Since Bandcamp took down Will's music, I thought some of you might appreciate this:

http://syndicatetxz7cj5.onion/audiomanifesto.7z
You need the Tor browser but they're all high quality Flacs. Here's a link to his daughter's reflections on his life and death, just in case you haven't already seen it:

https://www.kuow.org/stories/his-he...rthwest-detention-center-reflects-on-his-life
Blessed is the match consumed in kindling flame.
Blessed is the flame that burns
in the secret fastness of the heart.

Blessed is the heart with strength to stop its beating for honor’s sake.
Blessed is the match consumed in kindling flame.

-Hannah Senesh


----------



## EmmaAintDead (Jul 18, 2019)

Thank you for posting this. Will was a good friend, and it's broken my heart to see his work erased.


----------



## Spazz (Jul 18, 2019)

NP; I am sorry for your loss. He will not be forgotten.


----------



## salxtina (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks, I hadn't thought to download it in time


----------

